# [BIETE] RDA & Freund werben



## emtiaz1 (14. November 2013)

Aloa,

wie schon in der Titelbeschreibung kann Ich euch auferstehen lassen oder gar sogar werben 

Könnt euch einfach bei mir melden, kann sofort über das Smartphone antworten.

Spätere Hilfe im Spiel, sogar zusammen Leveln ist natürlich gar kein Problem 


Grüße!

Edit.: Das spielen auf einem Englischen Server ist ebenfalls kein Problem, zb. Outland!


----------



## robinlangner (15. November 2013)

würde gern geworben werden, aber auch direkt losspielen! d.h. jetzt^^


----------



## emtiaz1 (15. November 2013)

Hast ne PN bekommen


----------



## emtiaz1 (18. November 2013)

Es sind noch weitere RDA´s so wie Einladungen verfügbar !


----------



## emtiaz1 (27. November 2013)

beides noch zu haben


----------



## emtiaz1 (23. Dezember 2013)

beides wieder bereit zum versenden


----------



## Tiyanah (30. Dezember 2013)

ist der server egal? würde gerne auf azshara oder thrall spielen.


----------



## emtiaz1 (31. Januar 2014)

RDA so wie "Werbt einen Freund" sind weiterhin verfügbar


----------

